# Forsyth County gonna be a good one this year !



## Buckshot (Sep 15, 2005)

Opening morning didn't see much of anything. I started walking around at about 11am and jumped up several down in the swamp. That evening I took my girlfriend on her first ever hunt . I don't know if it were all the perfume or all the noise we were making going to our stands . Sunday evening I shot at a fairly decent sized buck that I shouldn't have because there just wasn't enough good shooting light and missed ! Wednesday evening I am glad I had put those bricks in my backpack because I would have gotten carried away by the mosquitoes ! This evening I had several deer come near me but wouldn't offer me with any shots and heard several more heavy footed deer on back in the thicket aways ! Maybe I will see them again in the morning. If i make it ! Definately on Saturday though ! Until next time , Good hunting to everyone !


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2005)

Where at in forsyth do you hunt.Not specifics just an area.I hunt in north forsyth.Lots of deer this year here.


----------



## WLMIII (Sep 16, 2005)

I hunt in South Forsyth near North Fulton line.  Would love to hear updates from anyone hunting in both areas.  Hunted a few hours Sunday morning and only saw a coyote, no shot though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*A buddy of mine had a great day last Sunday in Forsyth*

He harvested a nice 8 pointer and his brother hunting close by harvested a 4 pointer.  I would definitely say that Forsyth is doing good.  I don't know exactly where they hunt other than somewhere close to 400 highway.  They are only ones allowed to hunt the property.


----------



## WLMIII (Sep 16, 2005)

Morning or afternoon?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*Morning*

around 9:30, I understand.


----------



## msdins (Oct 6, 2005)

Saw a good buck on 400 just north of McFarland. I am trying to get permission from a neighbor to hunt a small tract in S. Forsyth.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats were the big boys roam.SOUTH FORSYTH!!!!!


----------



## msdins (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah thats where I grew  up , my parents still live there and they have been seeing some nice ones in the neighbors pasture. I live in North Forsyth now but willing to make the short drive.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 6, 2005)

I hear ya!I work in south central forsyth.Man the deer I see.I just cant get permission to hunt none of them.


----------



## WLMIII (Oct 11, 2005)

Missed a ten pointer Saturday morning in South Forsyth, I just now quit crying enough to see the keyboard.  Ranged him @ 22 yards prior to him stepping into the opening, 20 yd pin just under his spine and the arrow went under him??  After I watched him run out of site I put the bow back up and saw two small limbs the arrow had to pass very close by, I have convinced myself that was the problem.  Second time I had seen this deer but first oportunity for a shot, doubt I will see him again.  I was so distraught I climbed down after an hour and have not been back, the ache in my stomach is similar to losing a big game in high school but worse.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2005)

You cant ever tell he may be back.Good luck.Get back after him we all miss every now and then!!!


----------

